# [risolto] warning ed errori di xorg

## polslinux

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    40.746] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    40.894] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    40.898] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    41.943] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[    41.944] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[    41.969] (EE) PreInit returned 11 for "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
```

Per l'errore di vesa ho risolto installando xf86-video-vesa...ma per il resto? O.o

```
grep /fonts /var/log/Xorg.0.log

[    40.644] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[    40.644] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    40.644] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    40.644] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    40.644] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[    40.644] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

```

Non so che pacchetti installare per togliere questi fastidiosi warning...

```
cat /etc/make.conf

#Gcc features

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed" 

#MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#

#Portage features

FEATURES="parallel-fetch userfetch"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

#

#Xorg features

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

#

#USE flags

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde alsa aac acpi apm bash-completion bluetooth branding consolekit cracklib crypt djvu dv dri dbus ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig ftp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml imlib jpeg lame libnotify mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses networkmanager nsplugin ogg pdf png policykit pulseaudio sse sse2 theora xulrunner tiff udev usb v4l v4l2 wifi X x264 xattr xine xvid zeroconf zlib"

#

#Misc features

LINGUAS="it"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/" 

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" 

```

e ovviamente il mio make.conf!Last edited by polslinux on Tue Aug 30, 2011 8:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

```
[    41.943] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[    41.944] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[    41.969] (EE) PreInit returned 11 for "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
```

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev ps2mouse"
```

```
[    40.644] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/..." does not exist.
```

vedi tra questi quale ti manca *Quote:*   

> media-fonts/corefonts
> 
> media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi
> 
> media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi
> ...

 ed in ogni caso guarda quali altri possono interessarti in media-fonts *polslinux wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -mtune=generic -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

 -pipe non serve a niente ma se compili in ram è assolutamente controproducente in termini di prestazioni. Per il resto c'è un thread in evidenza proprio in questa sezione... basta selezionare l'argomento un paio di righe sopra questo.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  che -mtune=generic funzioni meglio di -mtune=core2, e quindi anche di -march=native quando applicata ad un processore core2

 in ogni caso non mi pare che hai un core2 *polslinux wrote:*   

> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

 superfluo ormai *polslinux wrote:*   

> LINGUAS="it"

 "it en" è meglio

----------

## polslinux

Grazie x l'esaustiva risposta! Solo 1 cosa non capisco: perché dovrei aggiungere ps2mouse anche se non ne ho uno? (E nemmeno l'ingresso essendo su un eeepc xD)

----------

## polslinux

niente da fare, continuo ad avere errori:

```

[    28.061] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[    28.061] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[    28.089] (EE) PreInit returned 11 for "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

```

make.conf:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse ps2mouse keyboard synaptics"
```

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> -pipe non serve a niente ma se compili in ram è assolutamente controproducente in termini di prestazioni.

 

Sei sicuro? hai modo di giustificare con esempi?

----------

## djinnZ

```
# time emerge -1 convmv

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-text/convmv-1.10

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-text/convmv-1.10

real    0m10.229s

user    0m7.220s

sys     0m1.008s
```

```
# time emerge -1 convmv

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-text/convmv-1.10

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-text/convmv-1.10

real    0m9.333s

user    0m7.286s

sys     0m0.975s
```

con poca ram a disposizione

----------

## ago

io ho provato a compilare un pacchetto più pesante come kdelibs, e ottengo gli stessi risultati, compilando sempre in ram con e senza -pipe. Quindi ci sto nel dire che non produce cambiamenti, ma non sono d'accordo nel dire che è controproducente a livello di prestazioni.

----------

## djinnZ

Quanta ram libera hai? Il problema si presenta quando tra file in ram ed heap arrivi al saturamento (ed in questo momento ho 7GB di ram occupata da libreoffice su 8 totali.

Su un portatile con meno di 4GB ormai sono pochi i pacchetti che possono creare problemi e bestioni come office o eclipse non sono un problema.

Se lavori con 2GB i problemi li crei. Tieni anche conto della frammentazione dell'heap.

----------

## ago

Io pensavo che stessimo parlando solo di tempi di compilazione, escludendo altri fattori

----------

